# What color is my roan?



## Whit243 (Mar 15, 2021)

We purchased a pony back in October and was told it was a Bay roan. Now our trainer is saying its a blue. Any idea what we should expect when he is clipped for show season? He definitely follows the pattern of lighter in summer darker in winter. 








Summer








Fall


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a bay roan. A blue roan is roan on a black base.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

That's not a blue roan. My Moonshine is between blue and bay. That horse isn't even close. Here are some pictures of her (she tends to change colors between seasons):


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cute pony, whatever color he is.


----------



## Stripes&Spots (Mar 16, 2021)

Not a roan, bay or otherwise. The pony is a Rabicano. 

Rabicano 









What is a roan? | American Roan Horse


"Roan" refers to a horse coat color pattern characterized by an even mixture of colored and white hairs on the body, while the head and "points"—lower legs, mane and tail—are mostly solid-colored. Horses with roan coats have white hairs evenly intermingled throughout any other color. The head, legs,




www.ridearoan.com


----------



## Baby Lotus (Mar 7, 2021)

He do look like a Rabicano...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, could well be a rabicano. Still a bay though, nothing 'blue' about him.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Agree that he is not a roan but my first thought was the ticking was caused by sabino.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Because of placement I say rabicano too. Could also have sabino but would need better full body with no equipment. Definitely bay.


----------

